# I think Ill call him... Pineapple.



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Got this boy for free from Petco. Their heat wasnt working and half the betta's were dead. I asked what they were doing with the live ones... asked If i wanted them for free lol.

I could only take one... I dont even have room for him. There was another spectacular HalfMoon that the lady next to me picked up.

When I left there were maybe 2 betta's left, and they moved them to the counter to try and give them away... nothing spectacular really.

Anyway... I think Ill call him Pineapple.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty! He does look like a pineapple. lol What a shame all those bettas were dead or dying.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

retared petco i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's awesome! I absolutely love the yellow on him, it's so vibrant!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, he's so pretty! That's too bad about the other fish, though.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I LOVE your bettas! Their colors are gorgeous!! The red on that one is so bright! Pineapple will no doubt be very happy.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

wow he is stunning!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea I put him in Koi's tank jsut to keep his cup warm... Had to take him out because Koi was doing shark laps around him lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! He's a double ray! I LOVE HIM! Could I please have him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I doubt it, doggyhog!! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lock your door baby... you may have some betta fish lovers breaking in


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh i want thim


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Koi has changed a lot too!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

omg is yellow is awesome!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! I have seen yellow bettas but not one that is that bright. Congrats I bet he's one of a kind


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I doubt it, doggyhog!! lol


But I said please.....
:lol::lol:

LOL


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

aww your so lucky! i feel bad for the other fish tho =(,,,btw both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Koi has changed a lot too!


Yup my lil guy is grow'd up! Lol. Ill get some new photos of him once his tail heals up... he had a nasty incident with Neptune that I wont go into details with.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg. he's incredibly incredible.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow! I think that's the brightest yellow I've ever seen on a betta. What a good-looking guy you've found!


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

noting spectacular? I think hes beautiful!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Drool.......................

He is stunning.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

definitely keep an eye on pineapple! cuz i love him and who knows, maybe one day he might just swim on over to my tank jk jk haha but seriously LOL  BEAUTIFUL FISH, im very jealous


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha y'all are great.

Im not sure what Im gona end up doing for a tank for him... Going to go hit up Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not use a storage bin? At least 'til you can get a bigger tank. They are CHEAP!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! Soooo jealous!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I picked up a 10gal top fin kit today... Broke down my 5gallon eclipse and swapped things over.

Have Koi on one side, and Pineapple on the other.


----------

